# Applicability for NZ EOI for IT Business Analyst with non IT education



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I would like to know about the applicability for NZ EOI for IT Business Analyst with non IT education (say education in Commerce/Finance). My question essentially is that in such a case, can one get points for both experience and education or NZ EOI route is practically shut for those who have experience in IT but neither an IT education, nor a job offer from a NZ IT company?

Please advice.

Thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I would like to know about the applicability for NZ EOI for IT Business Analyst with non IT education (say education in Commerce/Finance). My question essentially is that in such a case, can one get points for both experience and education or NZ EOI route is practically shut for those who have experience in IT but neither an IT education, nor a job offer from a NZ IT company?
> 
> ...


Hi there
I was in a similar situation (in fact initially I'd been in the industry so long I'd no qualifications at all for the job I was doing - there weren't any to get!). Have you been on any courses for work? You know the kind - 'Business Analysis in a week', 'IT Security Concepts' etc. Anything to prove you've been on some IT courses. If you can provide copies of the certificates or other proof of the course this can help. Or are you a member of any IT associations?

What I found was they wanted to know that I had a suitable qualification for the job I was doing. Your current degree may be enough, as it could be argued that the larger part of an IT BA is the understanding of business - i.e. commerce/finance. But if not, is there a short course you can do that is specific to IT and comes with a qualification to back up your degree?


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

topcat83 said:


> Hi there
> I was in a similar situation (in fact initially I'd been in the industry so long I'd no qualifications at all for the job I was doing - there weren't any to get!). Have you been on any courses for work? You know the kind - 'Business Analysis in a week', 'IT Security Concepts' etc. Anything to prove you've been on some IT courses. If you can provide copies of the certificates or other proof of the course this can help. Or are you a member of any IT associations?
> 
> What I found was they wanted to know that I had a suitable qualification for the job I was doing. Your current degree may be enough, as it could be argued that the larger part of an IT BA is the understanding of business - i.e. commerce/finance. But if not, is there a short course you can do that is specific to IT and comes with a qualification to back up your degree?


Hi Topcat,

Thanks for the response. I have not attended any such courses @ work. However, I hold M.com. and MBA degrees. In MBA, I did have 3 papers + project work in IT area. Would it count to get qualification points? My Univ's MBA programme is also in the list of approved qualifications as per NZ Immigration portal, which do not require assessment.

Thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi Topcat,
> 
> Thanks for the response. I have not attended any such courses @ work. However, I hold M.com. and MBA degrees. In MBA, I did have 3 papers + project work in IT area. Would it count to get qualification points? My Univ's MBA programme is also in the list of approved qualifications as per NZ Immigration portal, which do not require assessment.
> 
> Thanks


Get the course academic trans-script with your marks for each module on it. That should prove the IT qualification...


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

topcat83 said:


> Get the course academic trans-script with your marks for each module on it. That should prove the IT qualification...


Hi Tomcat,

I have couple of Qs:

1) Do I have to have certain % of IT courses in my MBA syllabus so that it can be considered for points for education?
2) At what time will I come to know how many points am I actually entitled to vis-a-vis claimed by me in EOI?

Thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi Tomcat,
> 
> I have couple of Qs:
> 
> ...


Karan -not 'ToMcat' - 'ToPcat'! (a tom cat is an unneutered male cat that tends to be a pest round the ladies!)

And you would have to ask someone with more specialist immigration experience for answers like that.
Here - we help if we can but we're all just people who have been/are going through the immigration process and can tell you what happened to us.

Us in NZ can tell you about life here - but I emigrated over 5 years ago now so immigration rules have changed anyway.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

topcat83 said:


> Karan -not 'ToMcat' - 'ToPcat'! (a tom cat is an unneutered male cat that tends to be a pest round the ladies!)
> 
> And you would have to ask someone with more specialist immigration experience for answers like that.
> Here - we help if we can but we're all just people who have been/are going through the immigration process and can tell you what happened to us.
> ...


----Well..apologies for wrong name...Tomcat, anyways, is a computer program too (so not that bad typo after all) 

The reason I asked this Q was just in case someone who has been in the same situation and got NZ PR, could guide me appropriately...I had also contacted 2-3 immigration consultants in India, but they had no clue whatsoever about this case...they said you may apply but it is risky :-(

Thanks


----------

